# Attention Members in the E. Freetown, MA area!



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

Anyone interested in taking over a good residential customer in East Freetown???

This lady is a great customer, always pays up after each event and signs an annual contract for per storm plowing. My current prices are from trigger depth of 4" and on up accordingly. I'll only discuss that with someone who is serious about taking on this account. This lady has to be plowed out before 6am, M-F, in any storm dropping 4" or more. Weekends and afternoons are more flexible, but she has a tenant out back so you can't keep her waiting forever.

The main thing is she's a good steady customer, the job is moderate. Not a quick push, but not a nightmare either. I'm only giving it up because I moved and I'm really too far away now for it to be worth my while.

Anyone interested send me a private message.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

Might wanna put this link under the MA forum?? just and idea


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

BTW is it on middleboro road near the lakeville line???


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

It's right off there. Why? Are you interested in the job?


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

I grew up in that area in the summer, I was just wondering. I've got enough commercial work in attleboro.


----------

